# New Cichlid Tank



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok... its not new but its a redo! LOL I am taking my 90gallon diamond shape corner tank. Its taller rather than wide. I have a rena xp3 filter system hooked up to it. Now about fish. I sold my other fish and now have zero in tank. I want larger fish(not buying 1" or 2" fish) i want them to be colorful. i want some yellow, blue, red, orange and green. i just dont know to much about the species and dont want to get a mix that eat each other. (no oscars) i have 2 kids so i want the fish to be as colorful as possible. any help would be great thanks 

(edited) i forgot to mention i that they kind of have to be hardy.(not so delicate) i have hard water where i live thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've always liked an "all male" peacock tank. They are brightly colored, max out at 6" www.aquabid.com will show pics of all kinds of peacocks.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Lets see here, yellow labs:yellow, red zebras: orange, cobalt blue, kenyii, electric blue (lots of blue ones), Johanni are cool males are blue and black stripes, females are like a mess of black and brown and pink and yellow, lots of different mbuna, unless u want uncolorfuk catfish, you can only have mbunas (but thats alll you need because there are so many different ones and colors). So make sure u have a one male to 2 or 3 female ratio and for a 90 gallon, maybe 25-30, not too many but not enough and they will get agressive, so with that in mind get double filtration because they get like 5 inches, some larger, some smaller, so maybe 2 aquaclear 110s
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquarium-Power-Filters/I/AquaClear-Power-Filters.aspx
they are on sale now if u like aquaclears. be sure to do weekly water changes and keep the pH at 7.5-9, that can be the most difficult part. My tank started with juvinailes of 1-2.5 inches, but if u really want to u can start with adults.


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks guys! @ Ohyesitsme, you dont think the xp3 is good enough? i have a canopy on top and it doesnt allow for hang filters unless i cut it up lol i want adults and willing to pay for them. what do you think as far as buying 4 or 5 right now and then adding more later trying to stick around max 6" each. then 4 or 5 later. or would it be best to do 10 off the top? im going to have to cycle my tank again so im going to get that going soon. i had to throw all the water away when i moved. plus the other fish i had were acidy so water really wouldnt have worked to well anyways. so any info you can give is just great info. i take it alllll in lol thanks guys!


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

open to more suggestions! keep em coming if you got an opinion!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If I was you go with the yellow labs, they are always bright yellow and look amazing all the time, another good one that I like is the red zebra. And there are TONs of types of peacocks out there that range from every color in the rainbow.

So check out that 3 types and once you start looking at peacock African cichlids you can fill a whole tank with them. 

And all 3 types I just told you are tough as nails. I had someone watch my tanks this weekend and someone unplugged my filters both of them. No idea how long it was off for but long enough for Alage growth on the bottom and covered the glass. All fish were fine. Iv also had a yellow lab and red zebra jump out of a bucket and lay on the carpet for like 5 min and both lived and are still fine today.


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks guys! seems like i just need to go check them out! @milioti, how was that coffee?


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

oops i didnt read that u already have a filter, it should work. If you want peacocks, then u have to be careful because some mbunas will be too agressive, reasearch what u like and tell us so we can help you decide what fish are best and i would do at least 6 fish at a time maybe 2 weeks apart depending on ammonia and nitrites


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

If you spend some time fishless cycling the tank you could add the entire group of intended occupants all at once. 

If adding african cichlids incrementally, add the more peaceful species first and the more aggressive species last.

What are the dimensions of a 90gal diamond shapedcorner tank? African cichlids appreciate tank length more than tank height.


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

double post sorry


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

ok i expected to have less since its a tall tank. how many do you think i can stuff in there? just wanting some hardy colorful cichlids! here is the tank dimensions in the pic( all in inch) thanks  :fish: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

